# 10kwh PHEV 2007 Prius



## Boulder Hybrids (Jan 30, 2013)

Professionally converted 2007 PHEV Prius.

Calb cells, OrionBMS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-Prius-Trim-package-2-/121547520167?


----------

